# Button soll ohne php aktuelle Zeit holen



## gehdecke (15. Jan 2013)

Hallo ich wollte gerne per button die aktuelle Uhrzeit holen. Es klappt nur leider nicht so wie ich es will

Ich will ohne php seite arbeiten ist das möglich? wenn ja wie?
Java Code: 
	
	
	
	





```
<script language="JavaScript">
<!--
window.setTimeout("ZeitAnzeigen()",1000);
function ZeitAnzeigen()
{
 var Jetzt = new Date(); var Tag = Jetzt.getDate();
 var Monat = Jetzt.getMonth() + 1; var Jahr = Jetzt.getYear();
 var Stunden = Jetzt.getHours(); var Minuten = Jetzt.getMinutes();
 var Sekunden = Jetzt.getSeconds(); var WoTag = Jetzt.getDay();
 var Vortag  = ((Tag < 10) ? "0" : "");
 var Vormon  = ((Monat < 10) ? ".0" : ".");
 var Vorstd  = ((Stunden < 10) ? "0" : "");
 var Vormin  = ((Minuten < 10) ? ":0" : ":");
 var Vorsek  = ((Sekunden < 10) ? ":0" : ":");
 var Datum = Vortag + Tag + Vormon + Monat  + "." + Jahr;
 var Uhrzeit = Vorstd + Stunden + Vormin + Minuten + Vorsek + Sekunden;
 var Gesamt = Datum + ", " + Uhrzeit + " Uhr";
}
// -->
</script>
```



HTML-Code:
	
	
	
	





```
<input type="button" value="aktuelle Uhrzeit" onClick="ZeitAnzeigen()"/>

    <div style="width:400px; border: 1px black solid;" id="output">

    </div>
```


----------



## bone2 (15. Jan 2013)

[TIPP]Für Verirrte - Fragen zu JavaScript - java-forum.org
Java ist nicht JavaScript[/TIPP]


----------



## Evil-Devil (15. Jan 2013)

Ich vermisse in deinem Javascript die Zuweisung deiner Uhrzeit an dein DIV Element. Bisher rufst du die Funktion nur auf ohne etwas anzuzeigen.



```
function zeitAnzeigen() {

// [...]

var output = document.getElementById('output');
if (output != none) {
output.innerHTML = Gesamt;
}
```


----------

